# fluoxetine and alcohol?



## flowerpower (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one know if it's ok to drink on fluoxetine?!!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi flowerpower, I only took Fluoxetine for 1 week as it gave me a few side effects. I've just had a look on the patient information leaflet and it doesn't say anything about avoiding alcohol. Nor is there any warning on the box. It does warn that this medicine can impair your driving reactions. Maybe you could check with your pharmacist?


----------



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi,Just to let you know I was on fluoxitine from the age of 14 to the age of 21, and being a student I enjoyed to drink alcohol. I was fine on it, I imagine you will be too.


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

When my dr prescribed fluoxetine for me, he told me it was ok to drink alcohol. Fluoxetine is not a tranquilizer.


----------

